# pulling to the left with irons



## silkshocker (Jul 16, 2006)

I can't seem to correct this. My irons have been horrendous lately. I'm pulling to the left every time. It'd start out going straight and then it would pull to the left. Is it my stance or my club face closing at the point of impact. I can't seem to figure it out. It's starting to affect my mental game. Please help


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

all your doing is bringing the club to far inside and pushing it outside think about having the club go straighter up and not inside as much

inside to outside - pull
outside to inside - push

just right - straight

for everything else theirs mastercard

hope that helps


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

silkshocker said:


> I can't seem to correct this. My irons have been horrendous lately. I'm pulling to the left every time. It'd start out going straight and then it would pull to the left. Is it my stance or my club face closing at the point of impact. I can't seem to figure it out. It's starting to affect my mental game. Please help


http://gzi.mine.nu:65433/golf/troubleshoot.htm

The most common reason for me pulling my shots is having the ball position too far to the left of my stance. I like to put the ball in line my left eye for the driver - some recommend placing it in line with the shirt logo.


----------



## sidvicious (Sep 20, 2006)

usually this is because as someone said above, you're too inside out. if you diving into the ground as it hooks, then you're rolling your wrists too much as well.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

Check your grip. If it's too strong versus more neutral, you'll close the clubface on impact. I noticed that is what I have been doing.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I think you are not completing your turn. Do you have solid contact but just pull it left (straight, not a hook). I think your left shoulder is not getting under your chin enough, so you are taking a 1/2 back swing and a full follow through. IMO. Complete the turn.


----------

